# removing grips



## powershooter (Dec 2, 2009)

I have two ticas I want to remove the cork grip tape . So how hard is it . Not removing any other parts , just the exposed tape to do something different over the winter . Probably going to use a spray on grip like we do on our gun grips . Thanks for any help .


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

most stock ticas the cork should have already started falling off(lol)but seriuosly -take the butt capp off by heating it with a heat gun and turn it with a pair of channel locks,might take a little gumph,this should expose the starting point of the tape,now with the same heat gun warm-not BURN-the tape and start peeling it off.not all the tape will come off just most of it,i take a razor knife to the bad spots and then a coarse file to smooth close,be carefull not to cut or scuff the blank.to finish to a working surface use sand paper from 120 grit to 600.depending on what i'm gonna do next,be it a weave or fancy marbling,i'll usually go over the area with a coat of spray poly or flex-coat lite build epoxy.


----------



## powershooter (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey , thanks for the help . I am going to give it a go this weekend and see what happens.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

two products called OOPS or Goo-B-Gone might cut the Residue with a little work. just removed the cork tape from a rod I built for someone (now wants split grips)


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

junkmansj said:


> two products called OOPS or Goo-B-Gone might cut the Residue with a little work. just removed the cork tape from a rod I built for someone (now wants split grips)


haven't tried these products myself because i found them to be pretty harsh on other materials,but if they work i won't knock 'em


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Acetone will take the sticky residue off as well as any of the fabric from the tape that usually remains. You can also use MEK (Methyl Ethyl Ketone) found in your local lowes next to the acetone. The MEK is harsh so you'll need a mask. Use it for the heavy duty sticky crap.

With the residue from the cork tape, you shouldn't have to sand anything for all that to come off.


----------



## BDreamweaver (Nov 28, 2008)

If you do not want to remove tape you can use shrink wrap over it.
Also what is the name of the spray stuff you are thinking of using?
thanks
Barry


----------



## powershooter (Dec 2, 2009)

I like the look of the blank showing on the handle . I can't remember the name of the spray , but I will post it and possibly a write up on it this weekend when i do it . It is the same we use on our weapon grips , excellent grip and lasts . You can ad any degree of texture you desire.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Interesting... Looking forward to the write-up.


----------



## powershooter (Dec 2, 2009)

The spray is truck bed liner in aerosol can . Do not remember the brand . After the surface is prepared and taped off start to apply coats. Takes 5 min. To dry between coats . Build to the thicknesses you desire. Last few coats , apply texture . You can use sand or other media . We use plastic bags and dab to create our texture and when finished, lightly sand the high spots to your liking. Does not take long at all .


----------

